# Whats wrong with this feeder?



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

I thought it was dead so I tried to net it out but it started swimming around again. Now its just sitting there doing nothing again.
I dont really care if it dies its just a feeder, but whats wrong with it?


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Its seems active when I feed it


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Doesnt anyone know?


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

it must like to sleep


----------



## Corner (Feb 27, 2007)

It probably has some sort of parasite, as some feeders do. This is the reason most don't feed their fish feeders. Just get rid of it.


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

or just keep watching it be dumb...but i woodnt feed it to your p or whatever


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah I dont like to use feeders as food for that reason. Im just cycling this tank so I expect some to die, im just wondering whats wrong with it. Its more active now, it finally swam to the top when I opened the cover to feed them.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Off topic but...
How big can a feeder fish get?


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

TobiasRieper said:


> Off topic but...
> How big can a feeder fish get?


My local fish shop sells large feeders which are 7 for $1 dollar. They range in size of 1-3 inches, But I have gotten a few that were 6.3 inches in size in the same batch. These were goldfish feeders that I fed my Peacock Bass.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

TobiasRieper said:


> Off topic but...
> How big can a feeder fish get?


Common and/or Comet Goldfish can reach 24+".


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Gold fish are cold water fish. Pet stores keep them in cold water. When you put them in without acclimating, it will go into shock.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

You basically answered your own question. The effects of cycling is probably taking its toll and also as mentioned GF are not tropical fish and do not like 80 degree water.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> Off topic but...
> How big can a feeder fish get?


Common and/or Comet Goldfish can reach 24+".
[/quote]
yeah i knew someone who took a goldfish from a friend of mine about five years ago, and we went to that persons place a few months ago, and they still had the goldfish, it was HUGE, like 13"+
we were joking about having it for dinner.
that thing could have fed a schoal for a week.


----------

